# Our force is undermanned



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2010)

I live in a town whose population has grown dramatically since I moved here in 1983. We had a breaking and entering across the street at 4 AM a few weeks back. The intruder was scared off but likely had some sexual predatory intentions. It took our overworked and understaffed (2 patrol officers total on 3rd shift for a town about 8 miles long) police 15 minutes to respond. We are a town of 10,000 and they cannot be everywhere at once. In light of multiple B and E of lesser gravity, the neighborhood is understandably worked up, with talk of mothers buying guns, etc.

I strongly suspect we would find a strong ally in ther local police officers. I doubt they enjoy rding herd on 10,000 with that kind of backup.

Any specific advice?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

sgaliamd said:


> It took our overworked and understaffed (2 patrol officers total on 3rd shift for a town about 8 miles long) police 15 minutes to respond.


Consider yourself lucky SGA. In my 26 sq. mile town, and many NH towns, we have -0- officer coverage after 23:00

Bear in mind, NH is different as we're a right to carry state and many us us do have firearms, but nonetheless, I consider it a luxury that you have 2 patrol officers to respond to your calls for critical service after hours.
We largely rely on ourselves and mutual aid from the NHSP and larger neighboring towns to respond if we're in the shit.
But, we signed on the dotted line knowing that, so we don't complain about it, but it's no less the truth.

My personal advice would be to apply for a LTC and practice with whichever handgun you feel most comfortable with.

No slight to the local police, but the best home defense in the world is not your local PD, but an armed and well trained homeowner.
Add a dog to that equation and you've quadrupled your chances.

10 officers on duty will never be able to reliably save your hide if an intruder is breaking your home at 3:00am and bent on harming you.
You need to be prepared to defend your castle yourself unless you're prepared to become a statistic.

Good luck and keep us posted.



sgaliamd said:


> with talk of mothers buying guns


And thats a bad thing, why?
Many of us here believe anyone not legally prevented from owning a firearm, should own a firearm if that is their desire.

If you're safe, sane and trained, you are an asset to our society, not a hindrance.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont think anyone doubts my support for law enforcement but that saying "Police are minutes away when seconds count" is absolutely true. YOU are responsible for the safety of yourself and your family.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

While I never realized Wrentham was that large (I only really swing through when going to the outlets) Kozmo is once again, dead on accurate with his response. 

Mothers talking about getting firearms? Sounds like a GREAT idea to me. I taught my girlfriend how to fire a pistol a while ago, and I feel a lot better knowing that if someone broke in if I wasn't home, she'd be able to defend herself because she knows how to safely load, fire, and reload just about all the weapons I have in my house. Knowledge is power my friend. 

To respond to the title of this thread... Every force is undermanned right now. This is what happens when you have a governor in office who lays off police officers and under-funds their departments. He thinks it's a more prudent idea to fund social programs, and dole out free money to illegal immigrants while our public safety dwindles. If you haven't been paying attention to the current state of affairs in the commonwealth with regard to the budget cuts affecting law enforcement, let me just give you this eye opener as a point of reference... The State Police haven't had the money to hire anyone in 4 years. That's right... 4 years.

You have JUST seen the exact results that were inevitable... and in this instance, it's affecting YOU. It's a simple math equation... The more police on the streets, the lower the crime rate. The less police... the higher the crime rate.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to our world. Unfortunately I think we will be hearing more and more from people like you that are finding that their departments are severely understaffed and also the criminal element in these "nice quiet towns" are also noticing the staffing levels. As far as mothers buying guns all I can say is GREAT.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I recommend you get ahold of the High Sheriff of your county and request deputies patrol your town. Better yet, make a call to the LEC commander of that area and have him activate his team. A LEC will take care of bidniss my friend..


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

To the original poster, During the last prop 2 1/2 override, how did you vote? I live in a town where the PD will likely lose 4 cops in the coming months. The only detective has been reassigned to patrol and shifts are now covered by one, (two if we're lucky) cops. Now understand, B & E in to my home will likely get the intruder an acute case of lead poisoning but it does not make me happy that my safe little town is about to become a little less so. 

Get out there in November and do your part getting that asshole governor of ours, out of his cushy office. You want change? Do something about it.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I taught my girlfriend how to fire a pistol a while ago...she knows how to safely load, fire, and reload just about all the weapons I have in my house.


You know what that means? Don't piss her off... :teeth_smile:


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Arthur,

I suggest you take advantage of the few options that have been suggested here on this forum. It is a very real danger that you worry about. It is a very dangerous situation for residents and law enforcement alike. The police officers in your town are tasked with a lot but with little to do it with, like many cities and towns in our Commonwealth.

You can, like many of my friends on here have said, go get your license to carry (LTC), buy and learn how to use a firearm, and be prepared in the event you should ever need it to defend your family or your home. You can go over to Nipmuc Rod & Gun, Maspenock Rod & Gun, Woodville Rod & Gun or North Grafton Rod, Gun & Bird. Those are a few places near you that you could learn quite a bit from, and maybe even pick up a new passion.

Politically speaking you need to get others to realize the danger that you see. It is not just your neighborhood or town that is experiencing it. Maybe it is what made you notice the situation, but this has been a growing problem. Our current governor and his administration have destroyed public safety in the Commonwealth. Look at the funding cuts. There are fire departments that can't cover their own towns and rely heavily on other towns. They have been getting quite a bit more press lately. The same, if not worse, problems with funding has been eating away at law enforcement agencies statewide. Why? Does the governor feel that the police are not essential to cities and towns? His record speaks for itself. While he cuts public saftey spending, they continue to find ways to spend it other places. All the while crime is increasing and more residents are waking up to the same thing you are experiencing "How did this happen and why?"

The only thing we can all do is vote smart in the up coming elections. It is going to be a pivotal moment in Massachusetts' history because we are either going down a path to total and utter chaos or getting on the road to recovery. The next governor will have the task of piecing this state back together.

The best thing you can do outside of politics is make sure you support your local PD. They work hard and have to work even harder thanks to the bonehead in the governor's office.

Be aware. Be proactive. Be alert. Be safe.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Wrentham is so close to 495. It just sickening how no matter where you live a simple highway can be scum bag express.

I want Deval out. The under staffing of all services is appalling.

Too bad the sheeple don't care. The schools of course get more money and new libraries.

Local Politics are important also.. then the schools and libraries come in first.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

JOINT COMMITTEE ON PUBLIC SAFETY AND HOMELAND SECURITY

Here's the list of the Public Safety committee. Email them along with your state rep/senator with your concerns. The town BOS will only complain how the state has cut their funding.


----------

